# Any interest in 3x17670 holders for the surefire M6?



## Illum (Feb 15, 2008)

Personally I'm interesting in buying a SERIES battery holder for my M6 but that alone doesn't generate enough support for *fivemega *to make another run of them.
now that the lumen's factory HO-M6R lamp assembly is available getting a rechargeable M6 should be easier, plus the MN61 can be used too
Image re-hosted from http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=175097



==Images are from c0t0d0s0==​

 




so who's with me?
Current List of solid interests:
0-me
1-Adamlau
2-Radio
3-cqbdude
4-kongfuchicken
5-DM51
6-DM51
7-wasBlinded
8-Sunstar
9-BSBG
10-LED61
11-brunt_sp
12-brunt_sp
13-Gimpy00Wang
14-RichS
15-knightrider
16-IcantC
17-eshishlo
18-Cowley
19-Taboot
20-JetskiMark
21-JNewell
22-ttrans97
23-DieselTech
24-NextLight
25-falconz 
26-falconz
27-starburst
28-DaFABRICATA
29-alantch

:wow: list of 30 already:nana:
30-TOMTEC
31-MikeM
32-Lunal_Tic


----------



## Fallingwater (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holdrs for the surefire M6?*

Wouldn't three LiIon cells severely underdrive the M6's bulb? It's meant for 18V after all.


----------



## jumpstat (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holdrs for the surefire M6?*

IMO, M6 is best used with its own MN21 HOLA, but again the thought of using primaries is the issue that put me off buying one. However, with a lot of interest anything is possible....


----------



## adamlau (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holdrs for the surefire M6?*



Fallingwater said:


> Wouldn't three LiIon cells severely underdrive the M6's bulb? It's meant for 18V after all.


9V. Put me on the interested list as well.


----------



## Radio (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holdrs for the surefire M6?*

I'm in!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holdrs for the surefire M6?*


----------



## Illum (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holdrs for the surefire M6?*



Fallingwater said:


> Wouldn't three LiIon cells severely underdrive the M6's bulb? It's meant for 18V after all.



the MB20 battery magazine is designed as 2 series of 3 cells each wired in parallel...so its output is 9V at twice the capacity of lithium primaries

heres a video in XPLRN's 1000 lumen Mag thread using the 3x17670 holder if anyones interested. not sure if its series or parallel
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2360750&postcount=18

:huh2: apparently there are two kinds, series and parallel
pic here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2010731&postcount=11

for the M6 its gotta be series...edited


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 15, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

If someone wants to spring for the M6, I'll buy any battery holder you want. :kiss:


----------



## cqbdude (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

Im interested..


----------



## kongfuchicken (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

I'm also interested but I'm wondering if the M6 can fit 3 18650s instead of 17670s.
Also, is there any long running options available for this holder not counting custom built tower modules?


----------



## Illum (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*



KeyGrip said:


> If someone wants to spring for the M6, I'll buy any battery holder you want. :kiss:


My funds are insufficient to actually buy you one :thinking: , but if theres any good deals [<$280] I refer you to the link. but for now...stick to monitoring the BST



kongfuchicken said:


> I'm also interested but I'm wondering if the M6 can fit 3 18650s instead of 17670s.
> Also, is there any long running options available for this holder not counting custom built tower modules?



someone here might be able to answer your question with some solid evidence. I own an M6...but I don't own any 18650s. As far as I know the answer is no, but thats based on the complete absence of 3x18650 threads pertaining the M6

long running options I'd just stick with the stock MB20 holder and run on MN15 lamp assemblies...an hour of runtime seems to be the bottleneck and the MN15 option will run for over two hours on cr123A, but using lithium-ions will instaflash it

I've sent a PM to fivemega regarding the possibility of doing another run
his response: "*Small quantity of these will be ready within 2 weeks or so.*"
:twothumbs


----------



## eshishlo (Feb 16, 2008)

Do you guys have a ball-park price on the holder. I just missed one on B/S/T... well I didn't have my M6 then.... I would be interested if it is not too expensive.


----------



## KeyGrip (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*



Illum_the_nation said:


> My funds are insufficient to actually buy you one :thinking: , but if theres any good deals [<$280] I refer you to the link. but for now...stick to monitoring the BST



No worries, I was joking about someone buying me one. Used is always a good option, and I already have a KT4 so technically all I need is the body and tailcap. Thanks for bringing this up, though. I'm sure when (not if) I get an M6 I'll want to have a Li-Ion option.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

Having seen that graph above of the MN61 on 3x 17670s, you betcha I want one of these holders! 

It's brighter than the MN21, according to that, and ~30 mins run-time, which means the cells are pulling ~2C which isn't beating them up too badly. It looks like a superb combo. 

So, yes please!

-----------------------

BTW kongfuchicken, the I.D. of the M6 body is 36.5 mm (1.43 ins) so 2x 18650 would fit, but not 3.


----------



## wasBlinded (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

I would be in for one.


----------



## Illum (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*



eshishlo said:


> Do you guys have a ball-park price on the holder. I just missed one on B/S/T... well I didn't have my M6 then.... I would be interested if it is not too expensive.



I wouldn't expect a initial cost for one to be over $100, but anywhere below that is likely. since its a custom/homemade part, the price depends entirely on fivemega

I tend to think of it as value of having rechargeables versus cr123A cost in the long run.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

Should be <$50. It wouldn't be a lot different from the FM 3x17670 holders made for his Mag 1D conversions, and they were $40. 

He may even have some of those left that could be adapted. I've got one myself. I'll take a pic of it alongside an MB20, and post it here in a few minutes.

_Edit: Here are 2 pics._


----------



## Illum (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

doh , now I know why despite the best of my ability to search for a thread on the previous run I could not find it....I didn't search the marketplace...DUH!:shakehead

uh...DM51, your MB20 looks a bit...doctored
exposed brass risers and the PCB under the _spring _[typical MB20s have tabs on them or is mine just old?]:candle::thinking:

do these "charger port" holders usable in the M6?


----------



## DM51 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

It wasn’t in the MP, it was in an old thread in Custom & Mod B/S/T!

The brass end of the holder is +ve, the Al end –ve. You would have to insulate the brass end so that only a small central part was exposed, to contact the headspring inside the tube. It must not be able to contact the tube walls or end, or you’d get a dead short. Note the configuration of the +ve contact on the MB20 – you’d need to aim for something similar. 

The same would be true for the Al end – if it touched the sides of the tube, it would bypass the tailswitch.

The problem is fairly similar at both ends – there is a lot of exposed metal on this holder. There would be nothing to be gained by putting the cells in the holder with reversed polarity and making the brass end –ve. 

This will not be a difficult problem to solve. I’ll try to get some insulating pieces made over the next few days.

Another (separate) problem is the central (+ve) pin of the charging jack. The M6 tailspring is small, and it could contact the pin, which is not recessed. If it touched the pin, you’d get a short. 

Again, the obvious fix here is not difficult. The best thing to do IMO would be to drill the pin right down inside, so this could not happen. You’d lose the serial charging capability, but so what – that is a bad way to charge Li-Ion cells anyway, as they go out of balance. I always charge mine separately.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

BTW, you are right about that MB20. I’ve compared it with my other one – here are some pics. There are a few differences, as you can see. I never really noticed them before. Shows how observant I am, lol. 

The first one (coil-springs, brass struts) looks an older version, and the 2nd one definitely looks better put together. Do you think the 1st one is a knock-off?


----------



## Illum (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

I'm inclined to think PK sent out his prototype by accident 


 

 



I'm pretty sure under the red "lid" of the battery holder theres a retaining ring that could be screwed out and from there the battery holder can be completely disassembled.
I think whoever you bought your holder from may have took it apart and forgot to add back the sleeves, as I doubt a difference this big could make its way out of Surefire LLC. unnoticed.

Do you think theres a possibility of a IC circuit in the holder? theres gotta be diodes or some type of blocking devices in there to prevent one set of cells charging the other set when the lights unused. If not, it just proves that the theory of "venting was caused by reverse charging" is indeed false.:nana:


----------



## DM51 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*



Illum_the_nation said:


> I'm inclined to think PK sent out his prototype by accident
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I'll try to take it apart. It doesn't look as if anyone else has. I think I'll wait until Size15s drops by and tells me if there's something wrong with it.




Illum_the_nation said:


> Do you think theres a possibility of a IC circuit in the holder? theres gotta be diodes or some type of blocking devices in there to prevent one set of cells charging the other set when the lights unused. If not, it just proves that the theory of "venting was caused by reverse charging" is indeed false.:nana:


I'm not quite sure what you mean. The batts aren't going to charge each other just sitting in the holder. There isn't a circuit until you connect pos to neg via a switch and bulb. It's just like any set of cells sitting in a light. Nothing happens until you switch it on.


----------



## Illum (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

Size15s said something about "alot of time was put into designing a holder that can hold cr123A cells in parallel without shorting" or something of that sort some time ago

that made me think....mmm, blocking diodes?


----------



## SunStar (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

I'm definitely interested!! Count me in!

I'm a little surprised by the graph. Is the MN61 severely overdriven to match the MN21 on 3x17670's?

I only ask because the MN61 doesn't really come close to the MN21 on primaries - at least by my eyes.

Anyway, that would make an awesome setup.


----------



## SunStar (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*



kongfuchicken said:


> I'm also interested but I'm wondering if the M6 can fit 3 18650s instead of 17670s.
> Also, is there any long running options available for this holder not counting custom built tower modules?



I just tried to fit 3x18650's in the M6 tube and they are too large so 18mm cells don't seem to be an option.


----------



## BSBG (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*



SunStar said:


> I'm definitely interested!! Count me in!
> 
> I'm a little surprised by the graph. Is the MN61 severely overdriven to match the MN21 on 3x17670's?



Yes, it's overdriven and extremely bright - whiter than the MN21 and about as muc total output the way I see it.

I'd be in for a holder :thumbsup:.


----------



## LED61 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

I AM DEFINITELY AND SOLIDLY in for a holder.


----------



## kongfuchicken (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

Skipped me. =P
I'm also in for at least one.


----------



## DM51 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*



Illum_the_nation said:


> Size15s said something about "alot of time was put into designing a holder that can hold cr123A cells in parallel without shorting" or something of that sort some time ago
> 
> that made me think....mmm, blocking diodes?


Cells connected in parallel don't short. They effectively become one cell, keeping an identical voltage for as long as they are connected that way. 

It is perfectly safe to store an MB20 loaded with 6xCR123A (3s2p), just as it is safe to have different parallel/serial combinations in other battery packs. Storing them isn't a problem. Charging them can be, and so can using them, if they are out of balance; but that is not a problem of shorting.


----------



## Illum (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

kongfuchicken, I apologize for that matter. I saw questionable interest on your first post...so I kinda skipped you. 

DM51, :thanks:

FiveMega said a "couple" weeks
I wish I had a mill or a lathe to work with


----------



## DM51 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*



Illum_the_nation said:


> FiveMega said a "couple" weeks... *sigh*


Hey! That's lightning speed for a new item, or even a 2nd run of an old one!


----------



## DM51 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

Have you seen this thread? It is about safe voltages for the MN60. 

Bear in mind the MN61 is more highly driven, and the voltage sag would be more because of the higher current. There would be a danger of flash on startup though. What bulb life is expected?


----------



## Illum (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*



DM51 said:


> Hey! That's lightning speed for a new item, or even a 2nd run of an old one!



just a word of reassurance, no rushing in mind
and uh no...thanks for bring that to attention, so do you think the 17670s would need to be ran down to 4-4.1V before its safe for use?


----------



## DM51 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

Maybe c0t0d0s0 could help us here, as the MN61 + 3x17670 info came directly from his sales thread.


----------



## brunt_sp (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

I would probably be in but am waiting for news on the JS version that uses 3 X 17670 with regulation, protection and will enable use of an MN21.


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

I'm in!

- Chris


----------



## RichS (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

I would absolutely be interested - count me in!


----------



## Illum (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

added 
I hope fivemega would post a notice or two when it does come :thumbsup:


----------



## IcantC (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

How much do you think it might run? Put me down for one. I do not have the M6 yet though haha. Still looking around for one.


----------



## IcantC (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

Also do you mean 17670? Title reads 16760...


----------



## DM51 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*



IcantC said:


> Also do you mean 17670? Title reads 16760...


Aw, man! You told him! I was hoping the thread would get to 50 posts before he noticed, lol.




IcantC said:


> How much do you think it might run?


1.) ~30 mins with the MN61 (according to the graph in post #1)
2.) $40 to $50 (my guess)


----------



## Radio (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

All of my M6's will be so happy!!!! 

:twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Illum (Feb 23, 2008)

IcantC said:


> Also do you mean 17670? Title reads 16760...



I have no idea how that happened...its not every thread that I draft with Microsoft office before I submitted


----------



## Radio (Feb 23, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

I'm already #2 but Thanks anyway!


----------



## Illum (Feb 23, 2008)

yeah I saw, made a second edit


----------



## knightrider (Feb 25, 2008)

I would definitely be interested!


----------



## brunt_sp (Feb 25, 2008)

I am already number 10 on the list but would like to state that I would be in for two of them. This is so that I can carry a fully charged spare to pop in when needed.


----------



## IcantC (Feb 25, 2008)

You forgot to add my name to the list


----------



## Illum (Feb 25, 2008)

added, can you tell I've never done this before?
I don't review my own threads fast enough, next time someone else can do the interest threads


----------



## Radio (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't let anybody kid you, you are doing a great job!!!! :twothumbs

Remember, practice makes perfect!


----------



## Illum (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks tuba


----------



## eshishlo (Feb 25, 2008)

I thought I was on the list too, but I guess I didn't express enough interest earlier (I just read my earlier post). Count me in!!

Also, No good deed goes unpunished!


----------



## Cowley (Feb 28, 2008)

Count me in.


----------



## Taboot (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm IN terested. The MN61 sedems to have the best "area under the curve". According to UPS, my M6 will arrive Monday. By Tuesday, I should be looking for a rechargeable solution... I can't wait. The M6 seems like the 12 guage of SF lights.


----------



## Illum (Feb 29, 2008)

added 
I haven't heard from fivemega for awhile, he's a busy man and I don't want to disturb him by sending him update PMs...:candle:


----------



## IcantC (Mar 1, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> added
> I haven't heard from fivemega for awhile, he's a busy man and I don't want to disturb him by sending him update PMs...:candle:




BTW would anyone here also be interested in these?

http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126198

If we can use it with these holders? It'd be great to get a run done for both.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 1, 2008)

IcantC said:


> BTW would anyone here also be interested in these?
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126198
> 
> If we can use it with these holders? It'd be great to get a run done for both.


Yes, they can be used with the M6 and a suitable bi-pin bulb, depending on the configuration of the battery pack.


----------



## Illum (Mar 1, 2008)

IcantC said:


> BTW would anyone here also be interested in these?
> 
> http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=126198
> 
> If we can use it with these holders? It'd be great to get a run done for both.



I'm not sure if fivemega has two Lathes, but I'm certain he only has one pair of hands. requesting two runs at once is kinda pushing it:shrug:
and yes, I'm interested. I forgot when and why but TigerHawkT3 suggested/recommended one some weeks ago


----------



## adamlau (Mar 1, 2008)

It's been two weeks :twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Mar 2, 2008)

anything popped up from custom BST yet?:huh:


----------



## IcantC (Mar 2, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> I'm not sure if fivemega has two Lathes, but I'm certain he only has one pair of hands. requesting two runs at once is kinda pushing it:shrug:
> and yes, I'm interested. I forgot when and why but TigerHawkT3 suggested/recommended one some weeks ago



Oh yea I understand, no rush at all . I see he is a busy man with all the custom parts he makes/sells.

Also I finally ordered a M6 last week, so yay!


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 2, 2008)

I will definitely buy one.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## adamlau (Mar 4, 2008)

Do you guys recall the price point of the last run of 3x17670 holders?


----------



## DM51 (Mar 4, 2008)

adamlau said:


> Do you guys recall the price point of the last run of 3x17670 holders?


See post #17 above.


----------



## JNewell (Mar 4, 2008)

May be interested - guesses on costs, timing?


----------



## ttran97 (Mar 4, 2008)

All right, I'm in for one. Sign me up! :twothumbs


----------



## IcantC (Mar 5, 2008)

Ok I think I get my M6 today, can't wait for these as well.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 5, 2008)

In post #19 above, I said I would make some spacer/insulator pieces for an existing Fivemega Mag1D 3x17670 pack I have, to convert the pack for use in the M6. 

This is the pack I was referring to (pictured alonside an MB20). Note that it is a slightly different pack from the one pictured in post #1, as it has a charging jack.








I have now completed these pieces. There are 4 required. They were turned from Delrin (acetal) bar stock, but PVC would do perfectly well. Here they are, with their measurements of outside diameter, inside diameter and height:







_*Edit:* Error in measurement of item 'B' ^above^ - the outside diameter is 32 mm, not 36 mm. This allows it to fit inside item 'A'. Sorry about that!_

The +ve pin on the charging jack sticks up almost level with the Aluminium –ve surround, so this pin has to be reduced in height to prevent the small M6 tailspring entering the socket and creating a short. Here you can see the pin has been drilled down to ~5 mm below the surface level.







The 2 pieces ‘A’ and ‘B’ fit on to the +ve (brass) end, as here:













Then pieces ‘C’ and ‘D’ fit on to the negative (Al) end:













To make doubly certain the small –ve M6 tailspring will not touch the +ve pin inside the charging jack socket, a small flat disc is used to cover the hole. It cannot slip off, as the Al terminal is slightly recessed inside the plastic insulator.







The finished M6R pack is pictured here alongside an MB20. The dimensions are identical. 







The pack can be put straight into the M6 with no further modification (stock springs are used – no need to replace them). The pack can be used with the MN61, or alternatively, a Fivemega Bi-Pin MN socket and a WA1185.

I made preliminary trials of the pack with MN61 _vs_. a stock MB20 and primaries with MN21. I charged the 17670s to only 4.10V (90%) for this trial. The primaries in the stock M6 were completely fresh. To the naked eye, there did not seem to be a lot in it, but the M6-R / MN61 did look a bit brighter than the M6 / MN21.

I like it!


----------



## cqbdude (Mar 5, 2008)

:twothumbs:twothumbs:twothumbs
Awesome job.......that looks great...

Are you going to be making them for others...??
If you are , I would like to be inline for one....or two..


----------



## alantch (Mar 5, 2008)

Fantastic work! Any possibility of making the top and bottom pieces as individual modules instead of 2 separate pieces joined together?


----------



## eshishlo (Mar 5, 2008)

That looks awesome!!! :thumbsup:
This would work even better than the pack that got this thread started!!


----------



## brunt_sp (Mar 6, 2008)

Great job DM51 however I do not have an original FM pack. For this reason I am still in for two packs made by Fivemega specifically for the M6.


----------



## DM51 (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the comments and interest, but I wasn't really planning to make any more of these items - I only made this set to fit my pack. I think the new run of packs FM is planning may be the ones you see in post #1, but I am not certain about that. 

The measurements are given above, if anyone with the same pack as mine wants to copy them. However I have noticed a mistake -!!!- in one of the measurements - I will correct it in post #69 above.


----------



## Illum (Mar 6, 2008)

perhaps you could give the designs to fivemega and see what he can do with it...who knows, it might be of aid for his battery packs in the future


----------



## DM51 (Mar 6, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> perhaps you could give the designs to fivemega and see what he can do with it...who knows, it might be of aid for his battery packs in the future


The specs and sizes are there in post #69 - anyone who wishes to reproduce them may do so.


----------



## IcantC (Mar 10, 2008)

Nice work DM. I wish I was as talented as you guys.


----------



## Illum (Mar 10, 2008)

I can never accomplish what DM does....I lack common sense for one thing

bought a new blade for the lawnmower...installed it backwards
didn't cut too well...mmmm, bought another blade for the mower before dad called and said he fixed it with only a screwdriver. I wish I kept the receipt before I got home


----------



## DieselTech (Mar 10, 2008)

Just read this thread. I am definitely in for one!


----------



## Illum (Mar 10, 2008)

added


----------



## NextLight (Mar 11, 2008)

I have asked for these several times, via public posting and in PM to Fivemega. I own an M6-R pack now, but would still like one of these holders, built specifically for the M6.


----------



## falconz (Mar 11, 2008)

Hey Illum,
I am also interested in 1 or maybe even 2 depending on price.
Perhaps when they actually become available can you PM me?
I dun check out this forum as often as before. Might miss it.


----------



## starburst (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in at $40 to $50 dollar price.


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Mar 12, 2008)

IN...


----------



## brunt_sp (Mar 12, 2008)

They're coming soon according to post #189 of this thread :
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2393242#post2393242


----------



## IcantC (Mar 12, 2008)

As per PM, FM told me we should be seeing them in a week!


----------



## Illum (Mar 12, 2008)

the forum won't lemme post yesterday, so far everyone's added 



falconz said:


> Hey Illum,
> I am also interested in 1 or maybe even 2 depending on price.
> Perhaps when they actually become available can you PM me?
> I dun check out this forum as often as before. Might miss it.



will do, I'll make a note on that :thumbsup:



brunt_sp said:


> They're coming soon according to post #189 of this thread :
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2393242#post2393242



17680?!


----------



## JNewell (Mar 12, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> the forum won't lemme post yesterday, so far everyone's added


 
Hi - I was kinda vague earlier - want to make sure you have me on your list please? I am :thumbsup: on this one.


----------



## Illum (Mar 12, 2008)

JNewell, your in slot 21 already, would you like another one?


----------



## alantch (Mar 12, 2008)

Please add me to the list for 1 please. Thx.


----------



## JNewell (Mar 12, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> JNewell, your in slot 20 already, would you like another one?


 
Nope, good at 1! :twothumbs


----------



## Illum (Mar 12, 2008)

keep in mind guys...I don't know how much holders FM is making, the interest list as of _currently serves only as a reference_. Hopefully if FiveMega's reading this he would make a couple extra to compensate for the expansion of the list:huh:.


----------



## JNewell (Mar 13, 2008)

Question - do we know (ballpark guesstimate) what these are likely to cost?


----------



## DM51 (Mar 13, 2008)

JNewell said:


> Question - do we know (ballpark guesstimate) what these are likely to cost?


My guess is $40, but don't hold me to that!

Illum, I will need 2 of these. I will be abroad and out of contact for 2-3 weeks from March 21 onwards, so I'm going to PM FM and ask him to hold them for me along with some other stuff I need from him.


----------



## Illum (Mar 13, 2008)

updated, thats for informing us DM51

bon voyage :wave:


----------



## TOMTEC (Mar 13, 2008)

Consider me interested! Sign me up for one, please.

TOMTEC


----------



## MikeM (Mar 13, 2008)

I'd be interested in one too.......that would get to take the plunge and get an M6. :devil::devil::devil:

Mike


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 13, 2008)

Wouldn't hurt to have an alternative power source. I'm interested too.

-LT


----------



## cqbdude (Mar 14, 2008)

Here you go...

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2396183#post2396183


----------



## Illum (Mar 14, 2008)

oo: I am rather late to the party, FM released his thread in BST today uh...
cqbdude has provided the link. 

I was in slot 36, made it just in time

current list from FM's BST thread
#1 Battery holder 3x17670 DM51 paid
#2 Battery holder 3x17670 DM51 paid
#3 Battery holder 3x17670 DM51 paid
#4 Battery holder 3x17670 Mirage_Man paid
#5 Battery holder 3x17670 Mirage_Man paid
#6 Battery holder 3x17670 Mirage_Man paid
#7 Battery holder 3x17670 Mirage_Man paid
#8 Battery holder 3x17670 RPM paid
#9 Battery holder 3x17670 RPM paid
#10 Battery holder 3x17670 waynejitsu 
#11 Battery holder 3x17670 cqbdude paid
#12 Battery holder 3x17670 cqbdude paid
#14 Battery holder 3x17670 ttran97 paid
#15 Battery holder 3x17670 FlashInThePan 
#16 Battery holder 3x17670 cqbdude paid
#17 Battery holder 3x17670 adamlau 
#18 Battery holder 3x17670 adamlau 
#19 Battery holder 3x17670 wasBlinded 
#20 Battery holder 3x17670 eshishlo paid
#21 Battery holder 3x17670 KenAnderson paid 
#22 Battery holder 3x17670 KenAnderson paid
#23 Battery holder 3x17670 Fuhgetaboudit paid
#24 Battery holder 3x17670 Fuhgetaboudit paid
#25 Battery holder 3x17670 IcantC paid
#26 Battery holder 3x17670 LTXC^3 (MO on the way)
#27 Battery holder 3x17670 Ctechlite paid
#28 Battery holder 3x17670 JetskiMark paid
#29 Battery holder 3x17670 JetskiMark paid
#30 Battery holder 3x17670 GLOCK18 
#31 Battery holder 3x17670 GLOCK18
#32 Battery holder 3x17670 Rookwood 
#33 Battery holder 3x17670 Tuna
#34,#35 has been taken by rdh226
I took #36... :sigh:
#37 was taken by gswitter
there were only 37 slots available, unfortunately theres quite a few members that didn't post in this thread but hey...its in interest thread, not a pre-order thread


----------



## JetskiMark (Mar 14, 2008)

cqbdude said:


> Here you go...
> 
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2396183#post2396183



Thanks for the link. All 37 sold out in three hours and twenty minutes! I am glad that I was able to buy two.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## ttran97 (Mar 14, 2008)

So what was the point of the list on this thread if the sale thread was a free-for-all? I got one, but I'm just curious.


----------



## cqbdude (Mar 14, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> So what was the point of the list on this thread if the sale thread was a free-for-all? I got one, but I'm just curious.


 

I think the list on this thread help make fivemega decide to make another run of these holders...so Thank you Illum_the_nation for the thread..

And Im sure if there is another list of people that are stll interested, Fivemega might make a third run...


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Mar 14, 2008)

FM has already asked if there is interest in a second run over in his sales thread.

-LT


----------



## Illum (Mar 14, 2008)

correct, as cqbdude stated, the thread was intended to be an interest thread, like a survey. I don't recall ever referring to the thread as a "pre-order" thread. I wanted one, but just one person on the interest list will not convince FM to make a run of them, so I created a thread hoping that others on the forum may share similar interests.


----------



## ttran97 (Mar 14, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> correct, as cqbdude stated, the thread was intended to be an interest thread, like a survey. I don't recall ever referring to the thread as a "pre-order" thread. I wanted one, but just one person on the interest list will not convince FM to make a run of them, so I created a thread hoping that others on the forum may share similar interests.



Ok, I understand the interest part. But I think the people that posted on here should have been given priority for ordering the holder. I didn't really check to see who got what...but it seems like everyone is happy. Good job, Illum! :twothumbs


----------



## eshishlo (Mar 15, 2008)

I think that there was enough interest in the holder for fivemega to make it. Now that there are several more people left without one hopefully there will be more. The key for fivemega or anyone making anything at all, is to maintain a higher demand than supply. 

I just can't wait to get mine and try it out. Good luck guys who didn't get one. I will try to post a review and pics when I get a chance.


----------



## Illum (Mar 15, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> Ok, I understand the interest part. But I think the people that posted on here should have been given priority for ordering the holder. I didn't really check to see who got what...but it seems like everyone is happy. Good job, Illum! :twothumbs



I PMed FM about the interest thread, tell you the truth I had no idea FM was going to set the first run up as free for all, but since his the maker, I suppose the possibility of using this thread as a starter is at his discretion


----------



## BSBG (Mar 15, 2008)

ttran97;2396517...but it seems like everyone is happy.[/quote said:


> I wouldn't say _everyone_....


----------



## ttran97 (Mar 15, 2008)

BSBG said:


> I wouldn't say _everyone_....



Yeah...I feel for you. #9 on this interest thread, but missed out on the sale. 

Oh well. Hopefully you'll get in on one next time. :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Mar 15, 2008)

ttran97, Thanks for the compliment :thumbsup:
its my first interest thread, I was rather clueless as to how to host/organize, thread info, etc. Aside from the mix up of interest vs. pre-order I think the thread went pretty well

BSBG, PM sent


----------



## Rzr800 (Mar 15, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> "..Aside from the mix up of interest vs. pre-order I think the thread went pretty well..."


 
All one has to do is take a look back at all the opprtunities trashed on previous Edgetac threads by those reserving slots with absolutely no intention of ever following through...and everybody (miraculously) comes to the conclusion that you did a pretty darn good job also.


----------



## JNewell (Mar 15, 2008)

If any of the guys who are buying two are interested in selling one to someone who missed the three hour window, I'd be very grateful...


----------



## Illum (Mar 15, 2008)

Rzr800 said:


> All one has to do is take a look back at all the opprtunities trashed on previous Edgetac threads by those reserving slots with absolutely no intention of ever following through...and everybody (miraculously) comes to the conclusion that you did a pretty darn good job also.



edgetac?
I have not been affiliated [or even remotely familiar] with this, maybe I should have done a little research before putting this on the board


----------



## IcantC (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the work Illum, do not worry about anything. You did a great job .


----------



## Rzr800 (Mar 15, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> edgetac?
> I have not been affiliated [or even remotely familiar] with this, maybe I should have done a little research before putting this on the board


 
My point was that nobody was forced to commit yet again...so don't worry about it (and that) you did a good job. :thumbsup:


----------



## Illum (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BSBG (Mar 15, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> BSBG, PM sent



PM replied, thank you sir! :thumbsup:


----------



## IcantC (Mar 16, 2008)

I just ordered some AW 17670s and a MN61 to use with my FM holder. Can't wait to try the combo.


----------



## cqbdude (Mar 16, 2008)

IcantC said:


> I just ordered some AW 17670s and a MN61 to use with my FM holder. Can't wait to try the combo.


\


combo is awesome...I love mine..


----------



## knightrider (Mar 16, 2008)

Great. Missed an opportunity at a rechargeable M6 combo again. Really not interested in charging up 6 batteries. Ahh well.


----------



## Cowley (Mar 17, 2008)

If any of you with multiple purchases wants to sell one please PM me with the price. Thanks.


----------



## SunStar (Mar 17, 2008)

Those who expressed interest in this thread should have at least been given priority and / or notified of sales thread via email or IM - especially since a list of user names was developed with those who had committed in this thread.

There really is little point in responding to threads like this in the future.:duh2:


----------



## IcantC (Mar 17, 2008)

SunStar said:


> Those who expressed interest in this thread should have at least been given priority and / or notified of sales thread via email or IM - especially since a list of user names was developed with those who had committed in this thread.
> 
> There really is little point in responding to threads like this in the future.:duh2:


 

As stated earlier I guess the main point of the thread was to see if anyone was interested in these holders. If only 2 peeps said yes, I doubt Fm would have made them. He saw a huge list and so made them. Apparently there will be a second run coming soon. I too randomly happened to see his sale thread.


----------



## ttran97 (Mar 17, 2008)

Illum_the_Nation himself barely made it on the final sale for the battery holders. Imagine if he had missed out on that...and he's the one that started all the interest in the first place! That would be quite ironic.


----------



## Illum (Mar 17, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> Illum_the_Nation himself barely made it on the final sale for the battery holders. Imagine if he had missed out on that...and he's the one that started all the interest in the first place! That would be quite ironic.


 
Yeah I just happened to log on and I was shocked by the amount of posts already set in stone on FM's BST thread. I simply selected a number and started a PM to falconz, who asked me to PM him a notification, before the PM explorer window loaded the sell was over.

I was going to leave mine to him but I didn't hear from him until a day or so later, while reading this thread I noticed his post [109] hinted a bit of negativity, this didnt surprise me as much as FM doing a free-for-all after me and many others have informed him of this interest thread. 

My holder [#36] was Pending because I requested money order since I didnt have paypal and thought, oh well...I could wait for the second run. So I gave it to BSBG. If you noticed on FM's sale thread BSBG'sname is in parenthesis after mine.
oh well, at least thats one more happy camper to go leave the list


----------



## leukos (Mar 18, 2008)

I'm sure FM will do another run soon. He's been around long enough to know when there is enough interest in a product that he can make some money off of it. From FM's perspective, there have been many times that he comes up with an innovative product, but the sales thread stays open for months on end before he sells all of his stock. Too much unsold stock could end up being a financial loss to the whole project. FM typically does not do presales, so he puts down the money for a run before he ever makes a product available for sale. And depending on what machine shop does the work for him, his comparatively small orders are probably not given priority and may take weeks to complete. It just seems that FM underestimated how much interest there was for a rechargeable M6. I'm sure he will catch up his supply to meet the demand soon enough.


----------



## Illum (Mar 18, 2008)

leukos said:


> Too much unsold stock could end up being a financial loss to the whole project.



I heard leef got hit with this and he lagged behind in turning out other products of greater demand because of it. If you recall the threads that came up when Leef bodies were out of order on lighthound last year.

I don't believe FM underestimated the products popularity but was preoccupied with turning out bigger versions of this
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/190517
and making extras for these, which seems to come up every so often in CPFM
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/182370


----------



## BSBG (Mar 18, 2008)

ttran97 said:


> Illum_the_Nation himself barely made it on the final sale for the battery holders. Imagine if he had missed out on that...and he's the one that started all the interest in the first place! That would be quite ironic.



Well, as you can see from his post, he gave up his spot for me after my sarcastic comment, turning me into a happy camper .

This was an interest thread only, an FM produced enough to cover most of the list here, but a bunch of others were interested as well, that's capitalism . I'm sure he'll make more.


----------



## adamlau (Mar 23, 2008)

MN61 off 3x17670 beats the MN21 off 2x18650 in ceiling bounce tests.


----------



## wasBlinded (Mar 23, 2008)

3x17670 drives the Lumens Factory HO-M6 bulb much better than putting six RCR123 cells in the M6 battery holder - the light is brighter and whiter.

Part of the reason is the variability of the AW RCR123 cells I have received. Although the four AW 1600 mAh 17670 cells I tested all came in right around 1500 mAh when discharged at 2.0 amps, the AW 750 mAh RCR123 cells did relatively poorly at a 1.0 amp discharge rate, with measured capacities that varied from 350 mAh to 500 mAh.

Anyway, this 3x17670 cell holder is pretty sweet.


----------



## Rzr800 (Mar 23, 2008)

wasBlinded said:


> "..3x17670 drives the Lumens Factory HO-M6 bulb much better than putting six RCR123 cells in the M6 battery holder - the light is brighter and whiter.."


 
Brighter and whiter than the std. MN21 lamp (I assume) with the same spill and spot or better(?)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BSBG (Mar 23, 2008)

I received mine yesterday and tried it last night. Some comparisons:
*
MN61 on 3x17670 vs MN21 on primaries:*

Tie, at least initially. The SF brand primaries had 3-4 minutes of runtime prior to this comparison, the 17670s were freshly charged (No load V of pack 12.42 volts). Judging by the run time graph in post 1, the MN61 will hold its brightness longer after the first 5-10 minutes.

*MN60 on 3x1760 vs MN20 on 2x18650:*

Again close, but the MN60 seems a tad whiter and brighter. Sorry, did not swap the MN20 to the M6 to compare w/ primaries, but IIRC the MN20 is a tad brighter on the 18650s than the 123s.
*
MN60 on 4 CR123 vs MN20 on 2x18650:*

MN20 all the way. The MN60 is yellow on 4x123s. It is much nicer on 3x17670, maybe 'cause it is overdriven .

*MN61 on 4 CR123 vs MN20 on 2x18650:*

Again, MN20 all the way. The MN61 is yellow on 4x123s and does not seem any brighter. I have stated before, I find the MN61 a waste in the M4 - too short a run for too little brightness. At least the MN21 in the M6 is bright while it is rapidly consuming 6 primaries, the MN61 is not impressive in the M4, but it rocks when fed 3x17670s :thumbsup:.


----------



## Illum (Mar 23, 2008)

well done BGSG:twothumbs
beamshots?


----------



## wasBlinded (Mar 23, 2008)

Rzr800 said:


> Brighter and whiter than the std. MN21 lamp (I assume) with the same spill and spot or better(?)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


 
I don't think the Lumens Factory HO-M6R, which I am driving with the 3x17670 holder, is brighter than the MN21 on CR123x6, but I've never tried to make the comparison. I think others have and there are some graphs somewhere out there that show it. And I think the MN21 would instaflash on the 3x17670, so I don't think you'l find data on that combination.

My understanding is that the Lumens Factory HO-M6R on 3x17670 is intermediate in output between the MN21 and MN20 when those two lamps are run on 6xCR123.


----------



## adamlau (Mar 24, 2008)

A few comparative beamshots of the MN21 vs. MN61 off both primaries and rechargeable Li-ion cells can be found under Beamshots: MN16 vs. MN21 vs. MN61.


----------



## starburst (Mar 24, 2008)

Maybe 2 or 3 more run's will take care of everyone!!

far as beamshot's
like to see MN61 - 3 cell setup against
1111 - 2 cell setup


----------



## IcantC (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Any interest in 3x16760 holders for the surefire M6?*

Ok finally got my AW batteries and fired up the M6 with the MN61 and the Fm holder. Wow!!!! I can tell visually it is brighter than the MN21, tried it outdoors and love this thing. I can now run this all I want and no worries of CR123s!!!

Also just to make sure I use it correctly, which is the positive/negative end of the FM holder? Does it matter how it is inserted? I figure it is correct since mine lights up?


----------



## Illum (Apr 3, 2008)

nice, no need for a mag spring for it to fit?

as far as polarity goes, have you tried using a DMM around the possible contact areas?:thumbsup:

I'm surprised the MN21 didn't


----------



## IcantC (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks Illum once again for getting this organized. I am using stock M6 parts.

As for a DMM, no I didn't as I do not have one anymore.

Sorry I meant MN61, I get all these bulb numbers confused.


----------



## cqbdude (Apr 3, 2008)

IcantC said:


> Thanks Illum once again for getting this organized. I am using stock M6 parts.
> 
> As for a DMM, no I didn't as I do not have one anymore.
> 
> Sorry I meant MN61, I get all these bulb numbers confused.



The positive is the one with the black plastic cover and a copper gold color metal in the middle..


----------



## IcantC (Apr 3, 2008)

Thank you CQB. That is the side I am currently using, whew .


----------



## cqbdude (Apr 3, 2008)

IcantC said:


> Thank you CQB. That is the side I am currently using, whew .



You are welcome....I got those pics from the other five mega 17670 holder thread...

But I had the same question when I first encountered a fivemega battery holder...luckily like you , I picked the right polarity..LOL..


----------



## leukos (Apr 3, 2008)

TMK, polarity is not an issue with incandescents.


----------



## Illum (Apr 4, 2008)

leukos said:


> TMK, polarity is not an issue with incandescents.



thankfully not, can you imagine if it was?
gee...I must've burned out at least 2 lamps per incan flashlight I've bought to date:duh2:


----------



## BSBG (Apr 4, 2008)

cqbdude said:


> The positive is the one with the black plastic cover and a copper gold color metal in the middle..



Whiel it won' t hurt the bulb, pay attention and don't lose the plastic insulator for the top - shorting 3 Li Ions directly in the body of the light would give new meaning to the term "dead short"


----------



## Illum (Apr 5, 2008)

I'm thinking double sided tape would work

as long as you use protected cells, absolutely nothing will happen except your cells will be left unprotected :candle:


----------



## Grox (Apr 6, 2008)

What happened to mdocod's proposed 3x17670 holder?


----------



## BSBG (Apr 6, 2008)

Always good to have options:


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 6, 2008)

And what nice options you have....

What are you running in the 3x17670? An MN61? That is what I am using in mine. How about the 2C?

How do your three compare to each other?

Regards,
Mark


----------



## BSBG (Apr 6, 2008)

JetskiMark said:


> And what nice options you have....
> 
> What are you running in the 3x17670? An MN61? That is what I am using in mine. How about the 2C?
> 
> ...



See my thoughts in post 133 above.

At the moment I am running an MN15 on primaries, an MN21 on the C's and the MN60 on the 3x17670. Last week I had the MN61 with the 17670s and that is one impressive setup :thumbsup:.


----------



## LED61 (Apr 6, 2008)

BSBG said:


> I received mine yesterday and tried it last night. Some comparisons:
> 
> *MN61 on 3x17670 vs MN21 on primaries:*
> 
> ...


 

Great info BSBG thanks.

As it turns out I missed out on the holder even as I was near the top of the interest list.

But, I still feel comfort in that I cream any of you guys with my regulated 7.2v pack and MN21 :nana:


----------



## Illum (Apr 6, 2008)

before my holder comes in I'm looking at the mag springs I have and...well uh
exactly how big of a space do I need to compensate for using the holder in place of the MB20?


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 6, 2008)

BSBG said:


> See my thoughts in post 133 above.
> 
> At the moment I am running an MN15 on primaries, an MN21 on the C's and the MN60 on the 3x17670. Last week I had the MN61 with the 17670s and that is one impressive setup :thumbsup:.



I read this thread as it progressed and I now remember reading your comparison post. Thank you for your observations. When I saw the picture of your three M6s, it was all forgotten and I just thought WOW.

I would like to try an 1185 in mine if I can get in on those adapters when they become available.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 6, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> before my holder comes in I'm looking at the mag springs I have and...well uh
> exactly how big of a space do I need to compensate for using the holder in place of the MB20?



The 3x17670 holder is a direct replacement. It just drops in and rocks!

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Illum (Apr 6, 2008)

JetskiMark said:


> The 3x17670 holder is a direct replacement. It just drops in and rocks!
> 
> Regards,
> Mark




?!
IIRC there were two versions...one with and one without the charger plug in extender, so the short ones aren't being made eh?


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 9, 2008)

The second run has opened.

Get them while you can.

I hope the MN bi-pin adapters will be available soon.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Illum (Apr 9, 2008)

JetskiMark said:


> The second run has opened.
> 
> Get them while you can.
> 
> ...



:thanks: for the update, I PMed the ~25 that was on the list to make sure they see it :thumbsup:


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Apr 9, 2008)

JetskiMark said:


> The second run has opened.
> 
> Get them while you can.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the heads up both here and in the original FM thread. :thumbsup: Wouldn't have seen it otherwise.


-LT


----------



## JetskiMark (Apr 9, 2008)

Illum_the_nation said:


> :thanks: for the update, I PMed the ~25 that was on the list to make sure they see it :thumbsup:



Good idea and effort. Best of luck everybody.

Regards,
Mark


----------



## Illum (Apr 10, 2008)

:wow: 11 PMs in one day
:thanks: for all of your encouragements, hopefully no one [on the list] missed the second run


----------

